# Fish suffering from severe hypothermia. What do I do?



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I took two of my 4 unidentified fish to my LFS and the store clerk helped me rule out some more possibilities. So far, I ruled out Guppy and Swordtail. All that's left is Molly and Platy. Unfortunately the temperature outside was in the upper 30s to lower 40s so the temperature in the container I had them in dropped dangerously low for them. I knew it was going to make them cold, but I didn't think it was going to make them go into hypothermic shock. They started laying flat on the bottom belly up. I placed a heat-producing light over them now that I'm finally home and so far, every time I move the light or the bowl, they kind of wiggle and try to swim, so I know they aren't dead. But I am worried. Is there anything else I can do to help them recover?

EDIT: I just looked back at their container and they are moving around much more now. But I still need to know if there's anything else I need to do to help them as they might still be very sick? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

The water temperature is now warm and the fish are now swimming very actively. I put a thermometer in the container to check the temp. So far, based on observation, my question is being answered. If the temperature in the container matches the temperature in the aquarium, it's probably safe to place them back in with their friends. I'll give an update when I do that.


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I think everything is okay. The fish are still swimming and so I'd say it's a success.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Way to handle the situation. Next time you could put the fish in some sort of cooler if they are in a bag. Good idea for bringing fish home from the store, too.


----------

